# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  TABLET ZTE SQ8

## barbacotsos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω έχω το παραπάνω ταμπλετ κ μου έσπασε το digitizer μήπως υπάρχει από κάποιον γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κ δεν μπορώ να βρω κ κανένα μεντασιον που λέω εγω.
Ακούω γνώμες αλλιώς το πετάω.



Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Το part number του digitizer για τη συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο αν βγάλεις το digi θα το δεις γραμμένο πάνω στο flex cable του. Με επιφύλαξη σε S8Q που έχω φτιάξει είναι το 300-L4541J-C00. Υποθέτω αναφέρεσαι σ΄αυτό το μοντέλο. Αλλιώς ξήλωσε το digi και δες το part number του..

----------

